# vinnie jones or alex reed - in a scrap?



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

*winner!!!*​
Vinnie Jones 7941.15%Alex Reed11358.85%


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

I've heard vin is going in the house, but who would win in a scrap!!

My cash is on vinnie


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

vinnie all the way!


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vinnie all the way!


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Got to be Vinnie


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Vinnie baby!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

vinny would bust him up no bother,


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Vinnie would cup Alex's thong wearing testicles and it'd be all over


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vinnie every day of the week (only reason I am still watching :tongue:  :whistling

Who the hell voted for the bloody cross-dressing pansy?? :confused1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'm tempted to watch it if Vinnie's off in!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

WRT said:


> I'm tempted to watch it if Vinnie's off in!


Oh yeah.. thats why you want to watch WRT.. yeah 

:thumb:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

VINNIE!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???

He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.

Alex Ried is a trained mixed martial artist and about 3 stone heavier than vinnie....Also vinnie is 10 years his senior.

Come on realisticly Alex would smash him all over the place.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

he is my favourite actor, what a legend.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

WHAT 4 PEOPLE HAVE VOTED FOR ALEX!

NAME AND SHAME YOURSELF!


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


i still think he would give him a go, that alex is hardly any good at MMA, he's ****ing ****e.


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Where he trained there are much better fighters! he wouldnt be known like he is now if he wasnt f***ing her!


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


 agree there mate


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


Dont you think some of the above publicity helps with attracting new contracts/films ! Not saying the agent put the pics in the papers ! OK!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Go for Vinnie smash him ....Ex Chelsea boy. !!!!


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


x2 all that fighting has got to count

but people will want to see him bashed by vinnie cos he's knobbing that gob sh1te.

does not mean he is not a nice fella


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ghs, im not sure exactly but he doesnt look 3st heavier than vinny, im sure he is only like 85kg aint he? could be wrong though.

i can see it he punches vinny, vinny laughs and sprays blood in the face of him then nuts him. haha


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i've got to admit, my money would be on alex.

vinnie may be a football tough guy or a screen hard man but that doesn't transcend into being able against a guy who does this for a living!

maybe he'll even turn to bodybuilding and beat us all at that too!!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

take it vinnie has already won celeb BB then.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I would want Vinnie to win. But that other geeza would probably win because of his training etc


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I take back my 3st heavier comment having just seen vinny is now a fat bastard. He has a turkey neck :lol:

That has just cemented my oppinion that alex would smash him.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

WTF cares????

:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

true dixie true


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

vin..... just cut the nancy boy


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Man! I just hate reality TV with a passion but Vinni in the house, well that would be just so fvcking funny, Im laughing just thinking about it. And yes I would be a converted sad big bro fan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Sad bastards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have a clue who either are....

I am going to say Alex Reed just to go against most of the posters


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Who is alex reid? What team does he play for?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Got to be Vinnie Jones all the way.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

my heart says the vin but my head says alex


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Alex - but pointless thread really....doubt they will have any beef to be honest


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

alex FIGHTS at 84kg....he doesnt walk around at that weight! add another 10-15kg for that


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


 totally agree:thumbup1:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

tyson vs lee mark 2 this thread...

ones a footballer who PLAYS hardmen on screen

the other is a fighter who is doing a bit of tv now due to his girlfriend

not a hard call really


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

GHS said:


> I take back my 3st heavier comment having just seen vinny is now a fat bastard. He has a turkey neck :lol:
> 
> That has just cemented my oppinion that alex would smash him.


Not a fan of Alex but he would batter Vinnie, who I can't stand. The man believes his own hype too much, would love to put him on his ****.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bit of a pointless thread an actor who has had a few scraps against a pro fighter...

I voted for Alex, he has an underrated ground game. Not being funny nothing stopping you taking it to the floor in a scrap is there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

unfortunatley its a no brainer!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex no doubt

Vinne plays/acts the hard man character

Kind of like Danny Dyer, he just an actor but the way he presents the deadlist gangs show you'd think he was a gangster:whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Vinnie looked like an old man, he could hardly walk lol, Alex would kill him.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think vinnie at his strongest and fittest in his crazy gang days would of given reid a decent fight but would of still got his a$$ kicked.

vinnie now wouldnt have a chance.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Fvck me they actually have a real celebrity in big brother this time? Instead of people no one has ever heard of? :confused1:

I am right in thinking you all talking about Vinnie Jones right? Fvck hell yea I'm watching if he's in!! :thumb:

Oh and I vote vinnie.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Trained fighter against some guy who thinks he's a hard man and has 'acted' a hard man role?

No contest in my opinion.


----------



## uk-lion (Nov 7, 2009)

vinnie jones cant fight, reid would tear he head off. when he was playing for leeds he got bashed in a club. he **** himself when he came up against terry hurrlock, he wouldnt go near him!. i always like jones as a player though as i think all teams need someone with a bit of bollox on the pitch and who isnt scared of mixing it up, i always thought he was underated as a footballer


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

I voted for Alex... the guys a mixed martial artist, Vinnie is a hard man.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

I would vote for Vinnie if a car with an open door happened to be near by 

Plus just had a look at Alex's record-apparently he can't actually fight anymore


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


I agree pal


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Phez said:


> I would vote for Vinnie if a car with an open door happened to be near by
> 
> Plus just had a look at Alex's record-apparently he can't actually fight anymore


8 wins

8 losses

Hardly worth saying he fights :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad people saw sense in this thread in the end


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> 8 wins
> 
> 8 losses
> 
> Hardly worth saying he fights :lol:


HE FIGHTS MORE THAN VINNIE!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> 8 wins
> 
> 8 losses
> 
> Hardly worth saying he fights :lol:


8 wins against professional, trained fighters.

Vinne Jones' record against similar?

A few pub brawls and a couple of pushing matches on a football pitch, plus some bad tackles. Yeah, hard as nails


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

omg you bunch of queers, getting all serious in this thread, this thread was a bit of fun, a bit of banter if you will. No need to actually try defending him lmao, get a grip boys.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

FMJ ? of course he fights - hence how he earned the record of 8w 8l

unlike boxing - it means he fights decent people and is willing to test himself - rather than a padded out 20-0 record....

he fought Pride Star...Ninja Rua (Shoguns brother), Mastui, Tony Fryklund, Xavier (eye poke) Foupa, Jean Silva, Mark Weir etc....hardly nobodies

Is he the best MMA fighter in the world ....no

but he IS a fighter....

Vinnies record is....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

noel said:


> FMJ ? of course he fights - hence how he earned the record of 8w 8l
> 
> unlike boxing - it means he fights decent people and is willing to test himself - rather than a padded out 20-0 record....
> 
> ...


Happy new year sir! fancy seeing you here

Vinny jones does hold a record. Fastest ever booking 4secs, or something like that!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Vinnies carrying some size lately though. Synthol?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

haha indeed

happy new year to you to.

..actually Vinny was quite 'ard in X Men.... that might count - maybe he could fight Mariusz next? if he retains the X men conditioning ;-)


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy new year buddy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

noel said:


> haha indeed
> 
> happy new year to you to.
> 
> ..actually Vinny was quite 'ard in X Men.... that might count - maybe he could fight Mariusz next? if he retains the X men conditioning ;-)


oh no, id forgot about him!


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Micheal Knight would kick the sh1t out of the pair of them!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm backing Reidy, he'd hammer Vinnie.

One of my mates is good friends with him and says he's a good lad. Shame he's with Jordan as she's got him bad press but let's face it, if a multi millionaire glamour girl wanted a piece of you who wouldn't be there????

And any of you lot that say you wouldn't bang Jordan if she was begging for it is a liar!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'm backing Reidy, he'd hammer Vinnie.
> 
> One of my mates is good friends with him and says he's a good lad. Shame he's with Jordan as she's got him bad press but let's face it, if a multi millionaire glamour girl wanted a piece of you who wouldn't be there????
> 
> And any of you lot that say you wouldn't bang Jordan if she was begging for it is a liar!


She was on the table next to us at the last fight he had and tbh she isnt all that. And the night the pikeys started on him she looked worse! im not sayng i wouldnt but there is a load i would before her! just my opinion!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I'm backing Reidy, he'd hammer Vinnie.
> 
> One of my mates is good friends with him and says he's a good lad. Shame he's with Jordan as she's got him bad press but let's face it, if a multi millionaire glamour girl wanted a piece of you who wouldn't be there????
> 
> ...


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Alex is a professional cagefighter, bit of a stupid question.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

vinnie = legend!!!


----------



## Dawson88 (Jan 9, 2010)

look at alex reids professional record on sherdog im not tryin to talk **** but he's rubbish! he needs to stick to crossdressin and pack the fight game in!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Vinnie jones just plays a hard man in films and plays off his reputation. I could go round randomly attacking no marks and photographers, and would it make me hard? No, it'd make me a tw4t.

I wouldn't fancy my chances with Reidy, he's a trained fighter. I'm not a hard man but Vinnie Jones scares me no more than any other average Joe walking down the street, all show and no go.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nice first post Dawson

when did you last fight anyone who has a) fought in PRIDE or B) In the UFC???

hes stepped up, fought in many disciplines for a number of years, trained, dieted etc etc

you?

this is the problem I have with every man and his dog using MMA as a status symbol, i.e Mariusz and co -

Alex is someone who has done this since the sport first started in the country - years before most people had ever heard of it (i.e the majority)

becuase its now a common thing people belittle the fighters/training etc

..now imagine if he was a well know bare knuckle fighter etc and had a book written about him

id garner plenty would give him respect......

not much difference except he does this full time (diets/trains/spars etc )and has done for ages

remeber also with MMA, Thai boxing etc etc - get over your 'boxing influenced' judgement of peoples records

losses mean you have fought decent people and stepped up - go google Ninja RUa or Tony Frkylund, Dajiro Matsui etc etc and have a glance at the sort of guys he lost to....


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Vinnie all the way


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Dawson88 said:


> look at alex reids professional record on sherdog im not tryin to talk **** but he's rubbish! he needs to stick to crossdressin and pack the fight game in!!


thats a bit harsh. whatever anyone thinks of him in the way he comes across etc is fair enough ,but he certainly isnt rubbish fighter!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> thats a bit harsh. whatever anyone thinks of him in the way he comes across etc is fair enough ,but he certainly isnt rubbish fighter!


Dawson vs Alex on the next UCUK??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I 'm not ashamed to admit i watch BB and i think he's come across as just a normal decent bloke. Obviously loves to train and keep himself in shape for his job, and has actually achieved something measurable rather than some of the idiots in there.

I'd be proud to say i'd won 8 professional fights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

oh yeah! reid needs to fight soon though to be fair.

Your man edwards vs manuwa in march. looking fwd to that!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah agree - think he is meant to fight again soon, but vs getting 175k to sit in a house with a few ****s.... easy call

Edwards vs Manuwa will be good.... edwards strong wrestler - manuwa just a box of explosive hurt

we've just taken a title fight for Monstro (Thiago Borges BJJ blakcbelt / european champ etc etc) vs Karlos Vermola on the 6th Feb (CFC) got that on plus a lad on at UCUK same night..... so a fun day out - come say hi then


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to laugh at the people mocking Alex Reid because his record against PROFESSIONAL FIGHTERS is a draw in terms of won/lost.

My mate used to box, didn't make it professionally but he's still as handy as hell. I guarantee you he'd knock several shades out of anyone who just thinks they're a hard man because they threw it about a bit on a football pitch!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree with you TF, for the most part fighters respect other fighters as they know what it takes to get in their, and appreciate the difference between the levels of skill required.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

noel said:


> yeah agree - think he is meant to fight again soon, but vs getting 175k to sit in a house with a few ****s.... easy call
> 
> Edwards vs Manuwa will be good.... edwards strong wrestler - manuwa just a box of explosive hurt
> 
> we've just taken a title fight for Monstro (Thiago Borges BJJ blakcbelt / european champ etc etc) vs Karlos Vermola on the 6th Feb (CFC) got that on plus a lad on at UCUK same night..... so a fun day out - come say hi then


175k for that is the best pay day anyone could want!!

ill definatley be there so will do. strated training with Jamie again yesturday so lets see what the 6th brings. :confused1:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

will you be in his corner/changing room?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

What threads next? "is my dad bigger than your dad"

Grow up


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

noel said:


> will you be in his corner/changing room?


No not in his corner but probably there while he is warming up. Id peronally like to se him have a go at the uk1 tbh because upright its a whole different ball game with him! Il def hook up with you at this one. :beer:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cool, ill be in monstros changing room etc, chance we will be in same one, 1 in 3 chance anyway! defo hook up this time...ill be easy to spot as have a ridiculous tan!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


x2 - Reid every day of the week. Vinnie's a TV hardman, Reid trains day in, day out as a fighter - it's no contest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

noel said:


> cool, ill be in monstros changing room etc, chance we will be in same one, 1 in 3 chance anyway! defo hook up this time...*ill be easy to spot as have a ridiculous tan!*


so will i. new sunbed shop opened round the corner


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

youll have to spend some wonga in there.... I am as dark as half the thais and not far off a bloke from my gym whos jamaican!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

ha. 2 weeks in london and it will have faded and thailand will be a distant memeory! 

looking forward to 27th. should be an interesting night!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah some v interesting fights on the card - inlcuding our own..... with a little luck we survive the initial charge from Karlos .......


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


As much as I hate Alex Reed it is obvious he would batter Vinny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

noel said:


> yeah some v interesting fights on the card - inlcuding our own..... with a little luck we survive the initial charge from Karlos .......


he is a beast! id be over that cage like a bullett tbh


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

haha thats not part of our strategy for the fight!

but hes defo the one to fight at HW at the moment - Monstro won another BJJ gold at the weekend too - so a very clear clash of styles - which makes for good fights!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

i think that if the initial storm can be ridden then all good imo. be interesting to see how it goes the longer the fight goes.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

prob end up with neither being able to take the other down and a stand up war


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think Alex would really enjoy it whatever the outcome :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Jojo 007 said:


> I think Alex would really enjoy it whatever the outcome :whistling: :lol:


  i bet he would!! all roumers of course though


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cheeky

russ and I having a civilized conversation about mma fights

sorry lets go back on topic

yeah Vinnie would win as he was well ard in x men 3, and my mate john who was the hardest in our sunday football team met vinnie once and so it must be true ;-)


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i bet he would!! all roumers of course though


ooooh of course :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

noel said:


> cheeky
> 
> russ and I having a civilized conversation about mma fights
> 
> ...


is that the same john that headbutted the paraletic bloke outside the pub once?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I reckon Vinnie would be nastier in fight, i wrecken he would fight to the death imo


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well actually will be interested as Karlos is London Shoot..so its one of his team-mates... x


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nah russ that was Kebab Shop Chris. he drives pimped up Nova SR. and is proper 'granite'


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

noel said:


> nah russ that was Kebab Shop Chris. he drives pimped up Nova SR. and is proper 'granite'


halford spesh with a spoiler and everything :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

noel said:


> nah russ that was Kebab Shop Chris. he drives pimped up Nova SR. and is proper 'granite'


he is hard! but if he hasnt pulled a jumbo jet with his eyelids then he is fvck all tbh!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

thats the one JoJo car worth 500 quid but hes spend 3 grand on a spoiler and wheels that make no difference to the cars performance but look 'baddass innit' and all the birds love it. hahaha

and Russ yeah he was world armwrestling champion - fooking no one can outgrip him so those jujitsu blokes wont hurt him he'll just slam them down like Sly Stallone in 'over the top style' - and those thai fighters and boxers wont hurt him cos hes so quick and powerful (which all comes from his magic white trainers)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

sylvester stallone is hard because in rambo 2 the amount of people he killed was far higher than bruce lee in enter the dragon so thats all ive got to say on him!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but both get topped by the emperor from star wars, he killed like a few billion people in Star Wars when he got that death star to do princess leias home world....

and hed get Darth Vader to do Mariusz/Fedor/Bruce/Chuck Norris/Mike Tyson in one shot...

remember before joining the Galactic Empire Darth had a orange belt in Wad Ryu Karate and played basketball at school so he knows his way around the fight game


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

now you have mentioned mariusz name ill have to get this knot on my trackies undone rapido!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

hahahaa - go play with your atlas stones.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> WHAT 4 PEOPLE HAVE VOTED FOR ALEX!
> 
> NAME AND SHAME YOURSELF!


it was me lol alex would ko vinnie sorr y have to b honest


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

noel said:


> hahahaa - go play with your atlas stones.


couldnt get the knot undone!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

The winner would be Chuck Norris


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> Vinnie has never had a proper fight in his life???
> 
> He got bottled in America and gave somebody a smack for it.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Alex reid would easily smash him ! he's a bloody trained cage fighter !


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

noel said:


> but both get topped by the emperor from star wars, he killed like a few billion people in Star Wars when he got that death star to do princess leias home world....
> 
> and hed get Darth Vader to do Mariusz/Fedor/Bruce/Chuck Norris/Mike Tyson in one shot...
> 
> ...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well bruce did have some jedi power -even from the grave....his mind tricks have fooled half this board that he would have duffed up mike tyson


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

mal said:


> but could he have beaten the karate kid, this you have to ask yourself seriously? that car polishing would give any car valeting place around here a run for its money


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

noel said:


> well bruce did have some jedi power -even from the grave....his mind tricks have fooled half this board that he would have duffed up mike tyson


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

boxer2quick said:


> Exactly, Alex reid would easily smash him ! he's a bloody trained cage fighter !


Alex loves to grapple, in a scrap I dont think thats gonna cut it, I reckon Vinnie would do anything to win maybe in a more underhanded kinda way....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Jojo 007 said:


> Alex loves to grapple, in a scrap I dont think thats gonna cut it, I reckon Vinnie would do anything to win maybe in a more *underhanded kinda way*....


he would enjoy that then:whistling:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well vinnie only has 2 weapons, his foul mouth, or the ball grab from his playing days.... doubt either would trouble Alex - nor fluster him....prob even enjoy it.....

..and yeah if only mr miyagi opened a business near me he'd be a millionaire, his talents were wasted training winners for Valley Karate Open - fence painting and car polishing were his true forte...

actually maybe a garden centre, fencing and minature trees and polish and valet the car whilst in there on a sunday....good little business plan...

way off topic now but the old Cobra Kai mob, makes me chuckle as thats how a huge number of places really are...all yes sensei no sensei break things sensei....but would get mowed over by most average fighters of any decent fighting discipline.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

you are fuvk all unless you can chop a telegraph pole in half with your hand! seen the dvd, mr miyagi really did that sh1t!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> you are fuvk all unless you can chop a telegraph pole in half with your hand! seen the dvd, mr miyagi really did that sh1t!!


guys chek vinni the chin:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: he's so hard lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

thats funny!! unreal


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1268806/Vinnie-Jones-comes-second-best-bloody-brawl-star-Tamer-Hassan-restaurant.html?ITO=1708&referrer=yahoo

so Vinnie again gets a shooing


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

i was in windsor with tamer hassan just after xmas. he is a real nice guy, seems vinnie jones is just a village idiot!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

How about we combine two threads on this forum and ask the question who would win in a tag team match between Vinnie Jones and Alex Reid or Mike Tyson and Bruce Lee? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

2 actors vs 2 fighters!

worryingly people will still think vinny and bruce are hard!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Alex Reid would pull out, and Vinnie would be gone in 60 seconds.

Or maybe it'd be the fight of his life and Vinnie would give him lock stock and two smoking barrels?

Who knows.

Coknaaay Wan'aaaas!!!

Lol. Kidding.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> 2 actors vs 2 fighters!
> 
> worryingly people will still think vinny and bruce are hard!


Uh oh, mass debate all over again.

3 fighters 1 actor.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> 3 fighters 1 actor.


Is that the new two girls 1 cup? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Uh oh, mass debate all over again.
> 
> *3 fighters 1 actor.*


really? details please sir?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> really? details please sir?


I have posted this before on numerous threads, with much detail to back it all up and despite what people thinks of Bruce Lee, although he was initial born into chinese theatre he was also a real life fighter, behind the scenes of the cinema.

Mike was a fighter and so is Alex.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

so there should be plenty of competative fight footage of him then?

not you enter the dragon beat up 260 blokes onw at a time rocky balboa style stuff?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> so there should be plenty of competative fight footage of him then?
> 
> not you enter the dragon beat up 260 blokes onw at a time rocky balboa style stuff?


Not fight footage, just accounts from various people over the years. :thumbup1:

Nothing to do with films.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not fight footage, just accounts from various people over the years. :thumbup1:
> 
> Nothing to do with films.


case closed


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> case closed


Well, to be honest, i am tired of arguing over this subject, and i have spent far too much time researching Bruce Lee and his life to argue with poeple that are either young and dont really know who Bruce Lee was, or are just of the opinion that he'd get his **** kicked today.

So you win.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well, to be honest, i am tired of arguing over this subject, and i have spent far too much time researching Bruce Lee and his life to argue with poeple that are either young and dont really know who Bruce Lee was, or are just of the opinion that he'd get his **** kicked today.
> 
> So you win.


but if you have spent all this time then there would be footage of him fighting or a fight record, not just a load of hearsay, so surely on the knowledge that we all have access to he effectivly is an actor.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Yes the only "footage" is as him as an actor.

Apart from some demonstrations at the national Karate championship at Long Beach,.

And The president of UFC calling him the Father of mixed martial arts.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well jeet kune do, the martial art style 'created' of Bruce Lee is an effective combat form as it takes techniques like Chi Sao/sticking hands from wing chun and combines them with jujitsu throws and a broad range of kicks borrowed from various martial arts styles.

I've not actually had any instruction in JKD just wing chun, but a good friend of mine, who holds black belts in shotokan karate, tae kwon do and instructs wing chun has studied it and rates it highly as an effective realistic combat form, primarily due to it's versatility and adaptability in a 'real' combat situation... since Brucie put this approach together then you'd think he had fighting capabilities beyond just looking good on film.

I certainly think that comparing Bruce Lee to Vinnie Jones would be a stupid... they may both be known for film more than actual competitive fighting but they are worlds apart in terms of combat skill am sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

i agree completely, but for people to say bruce lee is a fighter that could beat mike tyson is just not true seeing as he never faught anyone except on screen. lets say he is quick. as quick as manny paq?? whos punches, lets be honest, wouldnt stop or even trouble mike in his day.

all this one inch punch stuff unfortunatly is bollocks. in the real world people dont que up to attack you in single file like in the films.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

As much of a tool he is reid would demolish most on this forum, let alone vinnie jones.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> As much of a tool he is reid would demolish most on this forum, let alone vinnie jones.


I agree with this


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Vinny Jones is just a thug who got lucky- what a tool he is- swagering all over hollywood off the back of Guy Ritchie.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i agree completely, but for people to say bruce lee is a fighter that could beat mike tyson is just not true seeing as he never faught anyone except on screen. lets say he is quick. as quick as manny paq?? whos punches, lets be honest, wouldnt stop or even trouble mike in his day.
> 
> all this one inch punch stuff unfortunatly is bollocks. in the real world people dont que up to attack you in single file like in the films.


I agree on that - these kind of 'who would beat who' comparisons are fun but a little silly really... could Lee beat Tyson, yes am sure he could if he landed a quick blow fast to a pressure point, but then all it would take for Tyson to beat Lee would be one quick savage combo or a single knockout punch.

The one inch punch does take a set up that would be hard to achieve in an actual fight. Not a problem to do when having the time to set up against boards or tiles, but not so easy against a moving reacting target.

In general a trained fighter with real combat experience should beat someone with less experience, but it's hard to compare between fighters and expert martial artists.

IMO of the four guys talked about on these threads, I'd put Tyson in his prime as the best out and out fighter... primarily because that was his job and his life, and he was fcuking good at it!!!

That doesn't mean i don't think Lee could beat him, but I'd expect Tyson to win more out of a hundred fights... but that's just my take and I don't really know at all.

Vinnie Jones is the who I'm afraid would get his **** handed to him everytime by all the others


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd love to see Bruce Lee v's George Saint Pierre.

GSP, for me.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

According to todays newspaper Vinnie Jones has been battered by Tamar Hassan


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Didn't think i would post on this, and i do agree, you cannot compare these people as they are skill and worlds apart, I suppose the best way to answer it would be to put all the players on an even kiel, bring Mike down a few pounds and put Lee up a few and its all a different story, Mike is a boxer, Lee trained in western boxing and all the other arts, so Lee would be the most experienced, bearing in mind that Lee was a fanatic about what he did.

Don't get me wrong i am not saying the Lee could have beat Mike, but given the skill base Lee had the upper hand. After all, how many thigh hit do you see cage fighters get without landing a punch to the opposition? Mike is designed to take a battering in the head, he has no ground game and no take down skills, no leg defence.

Vinnie on the other hand is mostly hype, coupled with a football bad boy image, he a wannabe with confidence. Reid would hand him his **** time and time again.

Reid, although is classed as a cage fighter is a bit of a showboat and is now riding off the fame of Jordan and Big Brother, he was a no-one before that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

without doubt vinny jones is nothing but a pure fool. i think thats one thing we all agree on.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Reid, although is classed as a cage fighter is a bit of a showboat and is now riding off the fame of Jordan and Big Brother, he was a no-one before that.

...he beat Lee Murray.... (who is the only person to stand and fight properly for 5 rds with anderson silva)

..he was UK Middleweight Muay Thai Champion

..yeah utter crap eh.....

on Bruce Lee, was he original , yes, no one is saying he wasnt good at martial arts, but honestly, you really really think that half that pressure point nonsense works on a non pliable opponent? c'mon...

Bruce fought karate fighters - no offence but rigid straight forward attackers - in these 'demos'

id put every penny i had on -ANY of the top 10 fighters at either of the main stadiums in thailand....at bruces weight - spangling him all over the ring.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

^

only if they qued up in single file and attacked one at a time!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

My man Vinnie would break his balls.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

noel said:


> Reid, although is classed as a cage fighter is a bit of a showboat and is now riding off the fame of Jordan and Big Brother, he was a no-one before that.
> 
> ...he beat Lee Murray.... (who is the only person to stand and fight properly for 5 rds with anderson silva)
> 
> ...


I reckon Tony Jaa is twice the fighter Bruce was. Yes Bruce was the "original" but on the day of a fight anything can happen. Imo Tony Jaa has everything bruce has and more....


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

lol vinne's about as hard as my last ****e and I had indian last night.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

alex reid is a knob but then so is vinnie now. I can only but guess this is about big brother ??????????

Alex reid would win as he is a fighter an not a bad one at that. he actually fights better off his back than most fighters and keeps a costant work rate going, tom watson was suprised how good a fighter he is, its just a shame hes a c0ck

Vinnie is just a bully type that if put to it cant really fight


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

In real life- Alex Reid, in movies - vinnie jones


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Vinnie by far!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

vinnie jones is a [email protected] of the highest degree, i mind him trying to bully everyone on celebrity big bro, hope he gets killed and i genuinely hope so


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Reid because he's trained as a cage fighter.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

lets see, a pro mma fighter with 1000's of hours of full contact sparring and actual pro fights, vs a 46 year old retired footballer with a belly and a rep for being a "hard man"

reid would ****ing kill him come on


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

vinny aint as hard as you all think he is,,,,reed would smash him


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Vinnie is a plick.Y'all here about that incident when he got glassed in the face????


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Vinne hes a craking lad ive met his when machester united vs wimbeldon when beckam scored from the half way line


----------

